# Know who Jaden Smith looks like?



## Tony Lou (Sep 7, 2010)

He'd be a perfect choice if someone were gonna make a Boondocks movie. The thing is that they'd have to do it now, before he grows up more than this.


----------



## 64cartridge (Sep 7, 2010)

there is a similarity, for sure.


----------



## Piekage (Sep 7, 2010)

I'd prefer another season over a movie, especially a live action one.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Sep 7, 2010)

Will be fail.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 7, 2010)

I would not be up to see Jaden smith say the N word.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 7, 2010)

You know who else looks like Riley, my little cousin, he's black, 10 and has cornrows.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2010)

That's racist.

They all look the same.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 7, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's racist.
> 
> They all look the same.



I agree with this.


----------



## Federer (Sep 7, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's racist.
> 
> They all look the same.





He strikes again.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 7, 2010)

Gunners said:


> You know who else looks like Riley, my little cousin, he's black, 10 and has cornrows.





CrazyMoronX said:


> That's racist.
> 
> They all look the same.



these

basically every black kid with cornrows look like riley.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 7, 2010)

You only just noticed this comparison?


----------



## Havoc (Sep 7, 2010)

I hate you jeremy


----------



## Judecious (Sep 7, 2010)

so true, i always saw the similarities.


----------

